# My mom physically attacked me tonight over an agreement over dishes



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

My mom and i were fixing the dish washer , she said that i use a cup that she told not to use last week I told her i did not use it several times but she kept saying i did , I told her i don't like it when people accuse me of doing something i didn't do and that i was listening to her the first time when she told me then she told she's mad at me for answering back I told her I'm not answering back just don't accuse me of things that i didn't do then she got mad and punched me in my face several times , I got mad and slapped her back she then tried to hit me in my face again but i push her away and hit to get her off me . I left the kitchen to go to the living room where i would be safe she picked up one of the tables in the house and tried to throw it at me I grabbed it out of her hand and tried to block the hit she threw the phone at me kicked me to the ground put her feet in between my legs and stamped on my tights repeatedly and hit me with shoes on my face and stomach . 
what makes me mad the most is i helped my mom pay for the stupid rent so we wouldn't be late on the payment because my dad refused to give her any money and on top of that she attacks me . She's threatening to kill me out of the house again because she said to my dad i attacked her first which was a lie I know i was wrong to fight back but i wasn't gonna just stand there and let hit me with repeated bows to my face . She even tried to break some of my stuff . I don't even know what to do. My mom only attacked me like this once when i was 13 where she punched me so hard it caused me to black out i never use to fight back but i stared fighting back when she did that to me


----------



## UberPickle (Nov 12, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> My mom and i were fixing the dish washer , she said that i use a cup that she told not to use last week I told her i did not use it several times but she kept saying i did , I told her i don't like it when people accuse me of doing something i didn't do and that i was listening to her the first time when she told me then she told she's mad at me for answering back I told her I'm not answering back just don't accuse me of things that i didn't do then she got mad and punched me in my face several times


Well, if you're old enough and have a job, it's probably time to move into your own apartment with some roommates.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

UberPickle said:


> Well, if you're old enough and have a job, it's probably time to move into your own apartment with some roommates.


your right but i don't know who is willing to be honest


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You should definitely move out, if she's abusive.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like a very abusive parent. I can understand the part about her telling you not to talk back to her, but she shouldn't have hit you.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah Call police...


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

OH MY GOD!

Boy if that happened to me I'd be ringing every one of her friends she wouldn't like that.

Wow I'm really sorry for you


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I'm really sorry you're going through this.  Like the others said, your mum is abusive and I think you really need to get away from her. None of this is your fault, and it's understandable that you would fight back, although be careful because it sounds like that is making her more violent.

I also think you should call the police. Although I know that's a difficult decision. But if you tell somebody, they can help you to live on your own, or somewhere else (if that's what you want to do.) And perhaps your mum can get help for whatever is causing her to attack you.

I hope things will work out OK for you. :squeeze It sounds awful.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

tennislover84 said:


> I'm really sorry you're going through this.  Like the others said, your mum is abusive and I think you really need to get away from her. None of this is your fault, and it's understandable that you would fight back, although be careful because it sounds like that is making her more violent.
> 
> I also think you should call the police. Although I know that's a difficult decision. But if you tell somebody, they can help you to live on your own, or somewhere else (if that's what you want to do.) And perhaps your mum can get help for whatever is causing her to attack you.
> 
> I hope things will work out OK for you. :squeeze It sounds awful.


She doesn't want to get help and the best i can do is save money then leave or try to get a better job that makes more money


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Yeah Call police...


And have them do what? He says, she says sort of situation here.

Nothing to do without evidence.

---

Do you have a sibling or relative that could let you stay with them until you can get on your feet?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

punched you in the face??? i thought my mom was horrible. yeah, you need to get out of there. you don't want to live like that.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> And have them do what? He says, she says sort of situation here.
> 
> Nothing to do without evidence.
> 
> ...


I never said i was an expert


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I take it that dad is not in the picture? My mom used to regularly fly off the handle like that. and in times when dad wasn't around, holy. ****. :afr

My eldest sibling bore much of the brunt from her. After a while she left home and lived with friends. It was very hard for her, she did not always have money for rent.

I'm really sorry you have to live with that.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

moroff said:


> I take it that dad is not in the picture? My mom used to regularly fly off the handle like that. and in times when dad wasn't around, holy. ****. :afr
> 
> My eldest sibling bore much of the brunt from her. After a while she left home and lived with friends. It was very hard for her, she did not always have money for rent.
> 
> I'm really sorry you have to live with that.


MY dad is in the house but he does nothing to protect me and this fight took place while he was sleeping he woke up but did not stop it and also still blames me for it and takes my mom 's side


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

And I thought my mom spanked me the worse as a kid. But jesus... punch you in the face? Wtf? That's too damn far and abusive.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Do you have a sibling or relative that could let you stay with them until you can get on your feet?


Yeah, this is a good idea. Is there anyone you can think of who would let you stay with them?


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Yeah, this is a good idea. Is there anyone you can think of who would let you stay with them?


 only one friend but i'm not sure if she will let me


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Carcamo said:


> And I thought my mom spanked me the worse as a kid. But jesus... punch you in the face? Wtf? That's too damn far and abusive.


she punched me in my face 5 times


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

mybelovedaldra said:


> only one friend but i'm not sure if she will let me


I'm sure if you told her it was important she would, or at least think about it. It's worth a try.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

You need to call the friend or another family member. At least call a crisis line and explain. 18004483000 teen helpline


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Ive gotten in plenty of physical fights with my mother over the dumbest of dumb arguments.
from 15 yrs of age to now 23. I'm one of 5 and it's always ME she has some kind of ****ing retarded problem with. She blames me for anything that broke or was out of place. She blamed me for her stress. I was just basically the root of all her problems in her life. Even though she tends to forget that there are 4 other children she popped out of her vagina. This situation was so similar to mine she kicked me out twice before. Once when I was 16 another when I was 18 and I had to drop out my senior year of high school. I house hopped for 4 months once. All because I barely had friends growing up so I couldn't just call up a friend and stay with them. My siblings didn't have their own house either Like I said my mom was raising all 5 of us and a dad that passed away when we were really young so there was no help really.

If you are a minor it needs to be addressed to authorities. If you are over the age of 18, try and leave. I almost went to a shelter myself but my brother and sisters refused I go.
If your both adults, then you two need to discuss if that's possible. (once again it's impossible to "talk it out" with MY mom so I'd think no different for yours.) If not then you need to start working and saving for an apt.

Some mother-daughter relationships are strenuous and will never work until you are NOT living with them. It's what happens when grown women are all living in the same house. Somebody (the mom) can't get over the fact that you aren't a child anymore so there are things you will voice that you don't like. Also the fact that you're a younger them. They won't admit it, but there is a level of jealousy toward their female child. We have all the opportunities, ones that they didn't take. My mom was on her 3rd child at age 23. I am still childless and plan on staying that way. In response to all of this 'losing control over the child' chapter in life, the mom feels "offended" and "Disrespected" and starts acting out. In our case, physically. Sad but true. I raaaarely talk to my mom and it sucks I can't have a relationship with her, plus my Dad passing away when I was 5 so I never had a father around. But at the same time I could care less because she doesn't make an effort to me so why waste time? Move the hell out if you can, stay with a friend if you can until you can get on your feet and on your own. Don't beat yourself up or stress yourself out over your mom's PERSONAL issues.

I'm here for you if you ever want to talk about it or need further advice because I have experienced the same bull**** over the past years. I care if no one else cares enough.

-Jessa<3


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

NicoShy said:


> You need to call the friend or another family member. At least call a crisis line and explain. 18004483000 teen helpline


My family would not help me and they know my mom abuses me


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

jessabones said:


> Ive gotten in plenty of physical fights with my mother over the dumbest of dumb arguments.
> from 15 yrs of age to now 23. I'm one of 5 and it's always ME she has some kind of ****ing retarded problem with. She blames me for anything that broke or was out of place. She blamed me for her stress. I was just basically the root of all her problems in her life. Even though she tends to forget that there are 4 other children she popped out of her vagina. This situation was so similar to mine she kicked me out twice before. Once when I was 16 another when I was 18 and I had to drop out my senior year of high school. I house hopped for 4 months once. All because I barely had friends growing up so I couldn't just call up a friend and stay with them. My siblings didn't have their own house either Like I said my mom was raising all 5 of us and a dad that passed away when we were really young so there was no help really.
> 
> If you are a minor it needs to be addressed to authorities. If you are over the age of 18, try and leave. I almost went to a shelter myself but my brother and sisters refused I go.
> ...


I'm saving money now to move out currently look for a job that pays more so i can move out faster .


----------



## krobar (Nov 23, 2013)

*That's rough.*

*I'm sorry to hear your having all these problems.. Moving out may be the only solution you have. But before you do, try talking to your mother first to see what is wrong. tell her you can't live like this and that the next time you will be calling the police. There is no good excuse for violence. *


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

krobar said:


> *I'm sorry to hear your having all these problems.. Moving out may be the only solution you have. But before you do, try talking to your mother first to see what is wrong. tell her you can't live like this and that the next time you will be calling the police. There is no good excuse for violence. *


I tried a bunch of times she never listens to me and tells me to shut up or ignores me i even tried to get one of the therapist at the school to help us but that went to hell , I don't think i can ever have a healthy relationship with my mother and i'm starting to give up I think i'll just move out and never talk to her again .


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> she punched me in my face 5 times


Damn.. that's all bad. The worse thing that my dad ever did to me when I ****ed up as a kid was being whipped by a belt or a electric wire. But my mother or father never went overboard.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, that's awful. I'm deeply sorry. I can't even comprehend that kind of violence from a mother against her offspring.
As always, looks like people are offering very sound advice. Call people who can help. Start local, by asking friends or family. They will have the best idea of what to do, most likely much more so than any of us (being separate from your situation entirely with the exception of having a vague concept of what one should do as standard.) Especially if you don't know what confronting your mother about it might drive her to do.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I feel really bad that you had to go through this. I don't know what having an abusive parent feels like(though I have an Idea) but I truly feel sorry. Just as everyone else has basically said, I would do my best to save up money and move some place else. I would also try to ignore my mom whenever I can(If I were in your shoes).If I felt an argument coming on between us, I would just walk away. I know my advice isn't the best but I truly feel bad and I really want to help.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> I feel really bad that you had to go through this. I don't know what having an abusive parent feels like(though I have an Idea) but I truly feel sorry. Just as everyone else has basically said, I would do my best to save up money and move some place else. I would also try to ignore my mom whenever I can(If I were in your shoes).If I felt an argument coming on between us, I would just walk away. I know my advice isn't the best but I truly feel bad and I really want to help.


I'm taking your advice and save some money to leave but i'll see if my friend can help i'm waiting for her to call back


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

You sound fairly casual about this which indicates that it's been going on a long time and I feel like maybe you're semi numb to the seriousness of it. Its not even remotely OK for a mother to punch her daughter under any circumstances. You really need to get out fast. Live with 5 roomates if you have to. Anything is better than what youre doing now. Get out, and get out quickly.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> You sound fairly casual about this which indicates that it's been going on a long time and I feel like maybe you're semi numb to the seriousness of it. Its not even remotely OK for a mother to punch her daughter under any circumstances. You really need to get out fast. Live with 5 roomates if you have to. Anything is better than what youre doing now. Get out, and get out quickly.


Your right I've been abused by mom since i was 12 but i don't know how to get out or who will take me


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> she punched me in my face 5 times


Wow


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

mybelovedaldra said:


> MY dad is in the house but he does nothing to protect me and this fight took place while he was sleeping he woke up but did not stop it and also still blames me for it and takes my mom 's side


Is that because he doesn't want her to turn on him and take her wrath?

My mum was physically abusive since I was in kindergarten (not quite this violent though). And my dad was always siding with her and blaming me too. Absolutely disgusting. And he wonders why I barely talk to him.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> Is that because he doesn't want her to turn on him and take her wrath?
> 
> My mum was physically abusive since I was in kindergarten (not quite this violent though). And my dad was always siding with her and blaming me too. Absolutely disgusting. And he wonders why I barely talk to him.


I think he is scared of her , he also has a habit like if i tell him a secret he goes back and tells her so i never tell him anything anymore


----------

